# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Last van overgewicht

## toto

ik ben 51 jaar,sedet enkele jaren zit ik 1.75 met 92 kg aan overgewicht,ik ben moedeloos,ben wel opereerd geweest aan rug wegens ongeval,ik heb ook borstzwelling,ik ben soms levensmoe,heb veel pijn in onderug,ik wilde inschrijven bij fitness,maar bij de geringste oefening beef ik als een blad,zweten stroomt eraf,ben ik hopeloos,ik heb 2 dochters en een brave vrouw,maar ik moet alles weigeren,stappen,keer uitgaan,ik zit met alles,dun haar,overgewicht,en wat ik nu bechrijf,wie helpt me :unsure:

----------


## M1lksh4ke

Er zijn verschillende mensen die je kunnen helpen.
Allereerst je huisarts. Hij/zij kan je door verwijzen naar een diëtiste of eventueel psycholoog of beide (zo te lezen zit je er geestelijk ook behoorlijk doorheen?).
Ten tweede; ga toch weer naar een (andere) sportschool waar je je in ieder geval op je gemak voelt, en je goede begeleiding krijgt.
Fitness vereist ook goede begeleiding. Men kan dan een schema voor je opstellen en samen met jou een plan opstellen.
Maar, al vind je dit misschien niet leuk om te horen, uiteindelijk moet je het allemaal zelf doen.
Verzamel al je krachten en probeer mbv dit alles (geef de moed niet te snel op, het zal niet binnen een weekje allemaal koek en ei zijn) een positievere kijk op het leven te krijgen.
Ga doen wat je altijd al hebt willen doen, zoek een hobby.
Er zijn talloze wegen die leiden naar Rome. Zoek voor jou de juiste.

Suc6  :Smile:

----------

